

BigStash offers 5TB of long-term file storage free for one year - vrypan
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/01/05/bigstash-offers-5tb-long-term-file-storage-free-one-year-following-renaming/

======
geopsist
Hi there, how does it compare to Amazon's Glacier?

~~~
vrypan
BigStash is based on Glacier, but offers an abstraction layer over the Glacier
technical and pricing complications.

